# me109



## GreyWolf (Mar 26, 2008)

This is a bird I got to see in California. It did not look like this though. I tooks some pics and later redited them and sent them on to the owner. this pic was a photo taken by another and I after a long battle decided to redited this one also. this is just for sharing so please do not repost this image. keep it for your desktop or folder for a slide show as a screen saver. this gustav was at the end or post WW2. the airframe went to Spain and was fitted with a Rolls. Its too bad that we have to redite a photo to show the real beauty of this aircraft. G6 airframe but now its a G10. hope you like! I will post the one I sent the owner in a G6 look.

Salute Wolf


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Really nice, Wolf!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2008)

Hallo GW,

Again very good job.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, agree good stuff mate!


----------



## seesul (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice pics! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## GreyWolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Salute guys thanks for the nice words and it good to be back on this site again. been a bit busy but I will come by and to say hey from time to time.

Wolf


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics mate!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pictures!Good to have you back!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 28, 2008)

Many thanks Greywolf!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2008)

nice work man!


----------

